# How can i dose CSM,K2SO4 and KN03



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a 55g just did a 60-70% water change how can i dose with the fertz i have?


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

goto fertilizer section - read article on estimative index dosing

copied article by john n - excellent

Overview
The Estimative Index (EI) coined by Tom Barr is a straightforward method for providing nutrients for a planted tank. The idea behind EI is simply introducing an excess amount of nutrients within an aquarium, throughout the week. This excess of nutrients floods the water column and feeds the plants. This is an estimative method; measuring specific nutrient uptake rates is not necessary and no test kits are involved. EI provides a surplus of nutrients that helps to prevents plant deficiencies, and allows plant growth to out compete algae growth.

The process of which this is done is simple. Each day fertilizers are dosed, and the nutrients are absorbed by the plants. With this method being estimative, we can dose fertilizers according to general guidelines suited for our particular setup (see below). At the end of the week, one performs a 50% water change to ‘reset’ the nutrient load in the entire system. And then the entire dosing schedule is repeated.

The primary fertilizers are the macro nutrients - Nitrogen (N), Phosphorous (P), Potassium (K), and the micro nutrients – trace elements (Plantex CSM+B, Flourish). Iron (Fe) can also be supplemented if necessary.

The Estimative Index method works best for a high light and well planted aquarium. However it is not limited to lower light setups, smaller quantities of fertilizers should be dosed in those instances.

General Dosing Guideline for High Light and Well Planted Aquariums
(wolfenxxx)

10- 20 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


20-40 Gallon Aquariums
+/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


40-60 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


60 – 80 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


100 - 125 Gallon Aquarium
+/- 1 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp (30ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

Example Dosing Regime for 29 Gallon:


Note: K2SO4 is not required for dosing unless you need the extra Potassium (K). This K is found in KN03 and KH2P04. Dosing these two according to above will yield sufficient K levels. Therefore, one will be fine dosing only KN03 and KH2P04, and Plantex. If one needs to increase their K levels with K2S04, add the same measured amount as KH2P04. For example, if one is dosing 1/2 tsp of KH2P04, then dose 1/2 tsp of K2S04. In true regards to EI, added excess K is not detrimental in any event.


EI target ranges
CO2 range 25-30 ppm
NO3 range 5-30 ppm
K+ range 10-30 ppm
PO4 range 1.0-2.0 ppm
Fe 0.2-0.5ppm or higher
GH range 3-5 degrees ~ 50ppm or higher
KH range 3-5

See APC’s Fertilator for additional dosing guides for Fe, Ca, Mg, etc.


Where to buy fertilizers?
AquariumFertilizers.com can provide you with the necessary chemicals for dry and liquid dosing of the above. For micro - trace elements, Plantex CSM+B, Seachem Flourish, and Tropica AquaCare are equivalent to each other. Drsfostersmith and bigalsonline for the Seachem and Tropica brands.


One Pound of each of Aquarium Fertilizer/Greg Watson's Chemicals will last at least 1 year:

Plantex CSM+B

Potassium Nitrate KN03

Monopotassium Phosphate KH2P04

Potassium Sulphate K2S04 (optional)


Special Notes:


Providing optimal CO2 levels of at least 30 ppm are necessary for plants to prosper and out-compete algae. If algae issue arise, remove all visible algae and infected leaves. Recheck CO2 levels, and possibly reduce and adjust the lighting period.

Direct dry dosing into the tank is perfectly fine. Many dosing straight into the tank, or they dissolve each chemical in water before adding.

Making a Liquid Stock of Plantex CSM+B is more often mixed into a bulk liquid solution since some find it more convenient to dose their trace elements this way. The recipe for this solution is 1 tablespoon to 250ml water is equivalent to: 20 ml = 1/4 teaspoon of dry Plantex. This solution is stored in refrigerators to prevent mold from forming within the container. For making stock solutions for NPK refer here for a resourceful conversion calculator.

Small dosing teaspoons (smidgen, dash, pinch) can be found at Linen & Things, Bed Bath and Beyond, Wal-Mart, dollar stores, eBay and other online retailers. To identify the specific measurements of your smidgen, dash, pinch set, a 1/8 tsp should fill a ¼ tsp in 2 tries, 1/16 tsp in 4 tries, and a 1/32 tsp in 8 tries.


Stick to a good dosing regime and your plants will flourish!


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is my EI routine on my 55gal Tank:

Once a month:
I mix 1.5 tsp of a hydroponics micro (like your csm) and 500ml of water.
I also mix 6 tsp of KNO3, + 1.5 tsp of KH2PO4 + 1.5 tsp K2SO4 in 500ml of water.

Each day I add 18ml of each solution.

50% water change once a week.

No alternate day schedule, no days off. Simple to follow and it works.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah - find a routine and stick to it - if you start pumping light , co2 , and ferts in there - you will get some action going - i have found that some species do better for me than others - but get some hornwort and water sprite - man those 2 will grow on ya - hahahahahahaha


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

surpera1 said:


> yeah - find a routine and stick to it - if you start pumping light , co2 , and ferts in there - you will get some action going - i have found that some species do better for me than others - but get some hornwort and water sprite - man those 2 will grow on ya - hahahahahahaha


Take hornwort for an example.Why is it good to have it in the tank if it grows like crazy.Won't it block a lot of light? 
regards,
red theinspector


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you are just starting a tank - it takes a couple of months for the substrate to settle down and the rooted plants to get happy - in the meantime you need fast growing easy plants like hornwort and water sprite to absorb excess nutrients and prevent algae blooms - i yanked the hornwort from my tank when it was settled down


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you think it is a problem to remove some (hornwort) as it gets out of control?
In roughly 2 weeks it covers 2/3 of the tank. I originally put some in because I wanted a place in the tank where the lower level light plants could grow. I am using a DIY 4 X 55 w CF fixture. 

I also noticed that this thread did not include KH2P04. 

I am sort oif following the EI method but with less waste. Someone with way more experience has been kind enough to help get me started. Now that I am a bit more familiar I am not as concerned about killing everything...LOL ..probably a common thought for those new to dosing.
I am doing a 30% WC weekly and then testing. Yes I know Tom does bnot test & that is one of this selling points on the method. I do test for all water parametes and especially for NO3 ( never less than 5 ppm). For the last month I followed a weekly dose. I started to keep a number of logs as well. They include water parameters, base solutions,fertilizing dosages, and a digital picture log as well. The digital log is quite helpful. That way I can see what the results are from my actions. I am just starting to adjust that original dosage. I dose KH2P04; K2S04, KN03 and add trace elements contained in Flourish & flourish iron. 

I am using this method on two tanks one is a standard 55 gal seamlless plexi tank & & the other is a tall standard glass tank that holds a whooping 10gallons more, so I just average it out and calculate for 60 gallons. This makes it a bit easier

these are my base solutions:
(N) – Nitrate in Potassium Nitrate (KN03)
2tbsp KNO3 in 250ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.39ppm nitrate
Target – 5 ppm ( 5 divided by .39 = so add 34 ML)

Will also add K: Potassium in Potassium Nitrate 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.25ppm Potassium
Target 20 ppm 34 ml X .25 = 8.5

(K) – Potassium in Potassium Sulfate
2tbsp K2SO4 in 250ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.28ppm)
Target 20 ppm minus 8.5= 11.5 divided by 0.28 = so add 41ml

(P) – Phosphate in Mono Potassium Phosphate
4 tbsp KH2PO4 in 500ml of water 
*1ml will raise 0.71ppm Phosphate 

Target -1ppm so add 1 ml 


I would really appreciate it if some one could check my numbers. I realized last night that I may have been mis dosing K, as I am No chemist. That is why I ask 
I took into account this time the amount of K added when adding N. 

I checking my own post I neglected to say that I am also using Seachem gravel fertilizers (tablets) & most importantly I do not have a C02 system....yet. In the mean time I have been double dosing Excel daily but not following there instructions on water changes. I anm hoping that within a month I 'll have that going. 

btw- nice to be here




Regards,
red-eye


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

sure - beat it back my man - i just use it as a nutrient sponge till everything else catches up - after that its a nuisance - hhahahahahahaa - amazing how fast it grows isnt it ?


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

You can practically see it grow - it is amazing.
Regards,
red the inspector


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

your tank will get moving - you will see- crank up the light , co2 and nutrients - if you need more light cheap - see my thread on modifying walmart shoplight - also diy powerhead co2 diffuser is excellent


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

I've plenty of light. I did a DIY fixture that was easy and saved about50%. Check out A+H Supply if you are thinking about an upgrade


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a ah supply 2X55 - it is good - but i think what i did with $20 worth of shoplight is just as good - i run 2 T12 grow bulbs 2X ODNO - all the details you ask about measurements i dont know - i just follow tom barrs formula and dont measure anything - all i can say is that i am having spectacular results - i will get a pic up for you - i think all the measurements are overrated - things change constantly as plants uptake nutrients - and the dry ferts are cheap


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

So you are dosing dry right into the tank


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i mix them individually with water at the time of dosing - and put them in


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

*Base solutions for a 60 g*

If the following solutions were added (as well as Flourish) after a 50% water change. How woould I know what to add mid week? Would I test & then add the base solution(s) to meet the targets? seems my initial solutions were off. A newbie what can I say.

So I recalculate the base solutions.
Below is what I came up with for 60 gallon tank. My question nmot being a chemist....
•	(N) - Nitrate in Potassium Nitrate (KN03)
2 tablespoons KNO3 in 250ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.36ppm nitrate
Target - 5 ppm ( 5 divided by .36 = 13.8 so add 14 ml)
Or
Or dry dose directly into tank - 2 grams = 5.4 ppm nitrate

<sidebar> Will also add K: Potassium in Potassium Nitrate 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.25ppm Potassium
Target 20 ppm 14 ml X .25 = 8.5
Since you can't overdose K I did not deduct this amount when calculating K

•	(K) - Potassium in Potassium Sulfate
2 tablespoons K2SO4 in 500 ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.13ppm)
Target 20 ppm divided by 0.27 = 7.69 ml so add so add 8 ml 
Or dry dose directly into tank - 10.1grams = 19.98 ppm nitrate

•	(P) - Phosphate in Mono Potassium Phosphate
4 tablespoons KH2PO4 in 500ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60 g by 0.35ppm Phosphate 
Target -1ppm divided by .35 = 2.8 ml so add 2.5 ml (safe)
Or dry dose directly into tank - 0.33 grams = 1.01 ppm phosphate

Looking for feedback
Thanks in advance


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

surpera1 said:


> i mix them individually with water at the time of dosing - and put them in


I have two 60g tanks
is this what you mean by Barrs formula

60 - 80 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats right - add that 3 times a week and 50% water change weekly - if you have high light and high co2 you can add more - which is what i like to do - you dont have to measure anything - make sure your KH is 2 or 3 so your ph doesnt crash as a result of all the co2 - run an airstone at night - i have mine on timers - 12 hour light cycle - lights go off , co2 goes off , airstone comes on , airstone goes off 2 hours before lights on , co2 comes on 2 hours before lights on - i have a powerhead diffuser right next to the intake of eheim filter - grabs co2 rich water and blows to to the other side of the tank - 2 plecos for algae control - but blackbeard and black hair and staghorn i still have a bit of those - i wish i could find a fish that ate those - hahhahahahaha - tom barrs formula has really worked well for me


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone very familiar with EI was advising me. Note I said was ... 
I appreciate your replies. This AM I recalculated my base solutuons. So I can add dry or wet.

Question.
Regarding K.

When dosing N a certain amout of K is included. Do you subtract this from the target for K & then dose K.

•	(N) - Nitrate in Potassium Nitrate (KN03)
2 tablespoons KNO3 in 250ml of water 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.36ppm nitrate
Target - 5 ppm ( 5 divided by .36 = 13.8 so add 14 ml)
Or
Or dry dose directly into tank - 2 grams = 5.4 ppm nitrate

<sidebar> Will also add K: Potassium in Potassium Nitrate 
*1ml will raise 60g by 0.25ppm Potassium
Target 20 ppm 14 ml X .25 = 8.5 ppm of K
Since you can't overdose K I did not deduct this amount when calculating K

Or should I deduct it? Tom Barr indicates you can't OD K. 
Yet from reading posts I am now confused


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

dont worry about these things - just add them 3 times a week - 50% water change once a week - crank up light to 3 or 4 wpg - and crank up co2 till your fish cant take it - it is really that simple


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

surpera1 said:


> dont worry about these things - just add them 3 times a week - 50% water change once a week - crank up light to 3 or 4 wpg - and crank up co2 till your fish cant take it - it is really that simple


1. That made me laugh because I am a construction inspector for the state of CA.
You know inspectors never guess and when I do not know - I know to ask 
I am keeping logs of all I do so I can go back to it and make adjustments if & when necessary.

So I sincerely appreciate your reply but would like to know the answer. Anyone?

2. If I got it right according to a conversion chart 1 ml = 1 ppm
Which makes no sense to me as ppm is the amout in the solution & Ml is a liquid measurement.
Can anyone set me straight?

amnd lastly
How can I learn more about the chemistry involved. It was the only subject I ever failed!

btw - The plants are exploding and I am seeing pearling at the end of the photoperiod. I am using excel daily until I can get the C02 together - seems to work fine but I am looking forward to getting it together. HHHHHHHmmm maybe online this weekend


----------

